

RIM's Developer Bribery is Working - simonbarker87
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/01/rims-developer-bribery-is-working/

======
moondowner
I don't see what's bad about this - people want a platform with apps. If the
platform is the most advanced and user friendly - but there aren't any apps
for it - it will fail.

Everyone does this in one way or another. For example Microsoft's push in
universities and all those hackatons and competitions which result with
students filling the app store. There are a lot of app competitions for
Android as well - though they are organized by manufacturers (e.g. Samsung) or
by mobile operators.

------
sthkr
I think android devs should be careful! It’s deperate to the point that people
are illegally converting android apps to the blackberry format without the
orignal dev’s permission.I wonder how many of the so called 10,000 submissions
were converted with the permission of the original devs.

There’s probably lots! Here is one of many apps being ported illegally. Some
of these pirates are selling free apps under their name! This app is a stolen
port!
[http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/20081493/?mo...](http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/20081493/?model=Dev%20Alpha&lang=en)

of this original android app which goes for free:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bigduckgam...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bigduckgames.flow&referrer=utm_campaign%3Dapp.net%26utm_medium%3Dapp.net%26utm_source%3Dapp.net)

It’s one thing to port apps without permission, but then selling the free apps
too and earning the profits! If you see the app world right now, there’s many
apps like these in similar situations!

------
sthkr
I think there might be a similar issue with illegal ports of iOS apps too!

[http://crackberry.com/developer-gets-ios-apps-running-
blackb...](http://crackberry.com/developer-gets-ios-apps-running-blackberry-
real)

------
loceng
You mean incentive program?

